# Another save from the burn pile--you guessed it--Mesquite!



## David Hill (Dec 6, 2014)

At coffee earlier this week one of my buddies said that he'd had a Mesquite tree blow down and was blocking his ranch trail/road--and was I interested? My reply was "why sure!" . Things broke loose this weekend so I called and met him at the ranch and a few hours, chainsaws, sweat, and (now sore) muscles later-- I have this.
It was a fairly straight tree as Mesquites go, biggest diameter was ~ 23 inches. 
Now I'll just make sure that he & Mrs get something nice this Christmas.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice grab! Love some mesquite!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2014)

Outstanding treasure trove! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome grab! Mesquite is never a bad thing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lovely, lovely, lovely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 6, 2014)

David That will keep you in bowl material for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice score, David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow! Looks like the mesquite around you isn't bothered with the ring shake that I've seen in other parts of Texas. Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

That's some darned solid skeet! I'm jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

